# pptp with mppe/mppc

## Tazok

Did anyone get this working?

I patched ppp and my kernel with the latest patches from http://www.polbox.com/h/hs00  and recompiled, but when trying to connect via pptp-php-gtk, I always get the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> Using interface ppp0
> 
> pptp-php-gtk: monitoring interface ppp0
> 
> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/6
> ...

 

I have, however, built mppe-support in my kernel, have a look at the .config:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PPP=y
> 
> CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y
> 
> CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y
> ...

 

Thanks for any help in advance!

----------

## Tazok

Ok, I just found out that I need ARC4 cipher algorithm in kernel.

So I rebuilt my kernel with that option, but now I'm getting the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> Using interface ppp0
> 
> pptp-php-gtk: monitoring interface ppp0
> 
> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
> ...

 

----------

## doalwa

I have *EXACTLY* the same problem!!! Been trying to get this to work since ages now! It's not that urgent, cause I also have a Powerbook lying around which serves me well whenenver I need to connect to a pptp server..but i'd really like this to work in gentoo, too   :Sad: 

----------

## Brandoo

Have been checking out a few threads - all regarding problems with MPPE

Check out my post HERE for more info.

----------

## jubalj

Hi Guys..

I know you prolly dont care now.. seeing as its 2006! but I had the same problem and following fixed it:

mppe required,stateless

in /etc/ppp/options.pptp

in particular i got the error when i didnt have stateless!

cheers

Jubal

----------

## doalwa

Believe it or not, but since my posting on this thread I've given up hope to ever get PPTP on Linux working..but thanks to your little hint it's finally working now, no more rebooting to Windows when I have to access one of our Customers Windows Servers, I can't believe it's finally working!

Double Thumbs up!

----------

## jubalj

wow, thats excellent.. and to think i was debating whether it was even worth posting!

cheers

Jubal

----------

